# Anyone involved with youth archery program. 4H clubs, etc?



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a very nice tournament recurve with all the accessories that I don't need. I doubt I can sell it for anywhere near what it's worth since the market for such an item is so small. So I'm thinking I would like to find a youth organization I can donate it to. The only catch is I want to be able to write off the donation.

Anyone here involved with or know of such an organization who could benefit from this donation?

Here's what I have (Will post pics when I get back in town).

Hoyt Gold Medalist
Accra 300 target sight
ACE Stabilizer set w/ vbars
Target quiver
1 doz ACE 340's (6 w/ spin wings, 6 raw shafts)
1doz XX75's (Can't remember what size off the top of my head)
Extra fast flight strings
Extra spin wing vanes
All packed in aluminum case


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

I'm an archery instructor for Freestone County 4-h. Our club will gladly take it off your hands. I'd have to check with the secretary and see what kind of reciept we can get for you, but I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

mharris1 said:


> I'm an archery instructor for Freestone County 4-h. Our club will gladly take it off your hands. I'd have to check with the secretary and see what kind of reciept we can get for you, but I'm sure we can work something out.


Shoot me your info to the email address in my profile. I have a few other goodies for you, as well. Also how far are ya from the West side of the loop in Palestine, there by McCoy's?

I got a bunch of Easton vanes that they can use for shooting or learning how to put them on their own arrows.

There yours if you want them. When I say a bunch, I mean several hundred in several sizes. Might not be the most sought after sizes and/or colors, but for free, and to learn with they are great.

I don't need anything other than a, "they can use them".

Shoot me the email and we'll work it out.

LAter,
SR


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

Yes they can use them. e-mail sent. Thanks


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Tried to send to your e-mail but it got returned. shoot me a note direct to screeminreel "at" yahoo "dot" com, and I will show you what I got....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

My son is a member of Field and Stream 4H in Fort Bend County. This is a very established structured good group. I know we have 25+ members. They compete at the Yhec. I know they would be greatful also. 

For anyone with children, and your wondering how to get them involved in a very worthwhile org. 4H is a great thing. Ours is .22/shotgun/archery. My son loves it and he's 9. There are kids that are 18, and have been in this program since the 3rd grade. I highly recommend it.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Mahrris, Why do I not get an option to PM you when I click on your user name? E-mail me at [email protected]

Mrschasintail, PM sent.

Just got back to the office from Denver this morning. Will try to post pics later today.


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

I must have something turned off in my profile. I'll check it out.


----------

